# Beach sand as bedding?



## rat-fiend (Mar 7, 2008)

I live close to the beach and was wondering if sand would be safe for bedding in a rat enclosure? I did read that kitty litter is frowned upon because it contains dust which is supposedly not good for the respiratory system. Sand of course is not as fine as dust.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

rat-fiend said:


> I did read that kitty litter is frowned upon because it contains dust which is supposedly not good for the respiratory system.


100% paper cat litters are safe. e.g. Yesterdays News (USA), Biocatolet (UK)


----------



## smilez_n_hugs (Apr 5, 2010)

I personally would't use sand since you dont know what kind of bugs, chemicals and/or other particles (garbage) might be in it. Also I would be concerned about the tiny particles irritating their eyes, ears and resp system, not to mention I bet they would make a HUGE mess with it. Just my 2 cents lol.


----------



## xxchelle (Aug 1, 2009)

I agree that using "public" sand is not a good idea at all, due to the reasons listed above. Not to mention they'd ingest a lot of it (sand gets stuck in fur, rats groom sand off fur). I know in reptiles, sand can cause impaction, and it get's very dangerous very quickly. I wouldn't recommend it. There are MUCH better options out there.


----------



## laughingrats (Apr 21, 2010)

smilez_n_hugs said:


> I personally would't use sand since you dont know what kind of bugs, chemicals and/or other particles (garbage) might be in it. Also I would be concerned about the tiny particles irritating their eyes, ears and resp system, not to mention I bet they would make a HUGE mess with it. Just my 2 cents lol.


I agree


----------



## mollyzog (Apr 19, 2010)

Yeah there might be bugs and stuff in the sand, so I agree. But it's a really cool idea though!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

they also might inhale some and its just not worth it.


----------



## aquaseafoam (Aug 3, 2009)

I wouldn't use it as a bedding. I think it'd be way too messy and it'd get in their fur and be uncomfortable.
However, they might enjoy it in a dig box to play in.


----------

